# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  24/04/2014 QCOM SMART TOOL MODULE v1.0.0.8933 HORUS EDITION - WORLD FIRST !

## mohamed73

Hi,       
ADDED DIRECT UNLOCK FOR: 
[x] *SHARP AirTyme GTX75 TORRID / UTStarcom GTX75 Code Reading - WORLD FIRST AND ONLY !*  *T1A_UC1.88**T1A_UC4.10**T1A_UC1.33*
[x] *TELSTRA PULSE T790 - ICS_P752A20V1.0.0B09*
[x] *ZTE OPEN NEW FIRMWARES*
[x] *ZTE KIS LITE SRB_P752D01V1.0.0B03*
[x] *ZTE Z433 ALTAIR  DIRECT UNLOCK - ZIG_AM_P671A92V1.0.0B08-S* 
[x] *ZTE Z222 - ROG_CA_P671B41V1.0.0B08-S*
[x] *MANY OTHERS ZTE FWS ADDED.*
[x] *ADDED LOG SAVING FUNCTION. YOU WANTED YOU HAVE IT !* 
Special thanks to *Chris Foliaki* for helping us buy *T790* 
Some videos for the mentioned updates:          
Like us on facebook: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

